# Metal Lath Plaster (cutting)



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I need to remove the bottom two feet of metal plaster lath in a garage neatly, What should i use to cut through it? Is there a blade I can get for my skill saw?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

put a diamond blade in an angle grinder. You could do a masonry blade in your skill saw.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

will that cut both the plaster and the metal? will it be a good cut? He wants it replaced with 3/4" PT UL so i figure ill cut it about 3/4-1" larger and then put in a 1x4 chair rail to clean it up? This is the easy part of the job the best part is going down to the basement to take care of two termite eaten floor joists still not sure how Im gonna finagle the new one in there


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Patrick said:


> will that cut both the plaster and the metal? will it be a good cut? He wants it replaced with 3/4" PT UL so i figure ill cut it about 3/4-1" larger and then put in a 1x4 chair rail to clean it up? This is the easy part of the job the best part is going down to the basement to take care of two termite eaten floor joists still not sure how Im gonna finagle the new one in there



If you strike a line and have a steady hand, you should get a nice clean cut. When cutting walls I used a grinder with a diamond blade it worked well. Like you said, cut it a liitle larger on each side then trim it and it will look first class.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Keep the roll up door open and wear a mask as well - gonna get really dusty


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Chris Johnson said:


> Keep the roll up door open and wear a mask as well - gonna get really dusty


True! I also take a good shop vac and hold the end of the hose right where the dust is coming off the wheel so that it sucks up most of the dust, dramatically reduces the amount you put airborne


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I found an even better solution when I went to do the job today. I took a hammer and hacked out the really messed up lower section which pretty much fell off, then i furred out the studs with 1x attached the plywood to the furred out studs and up over the plaster and then i cut dado in the bottom of the chair rail to fit over the plywood. All the customer wanted to know was how i was able to cut the plaster so fast without making a mess!!!!:w00t:


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like you created a water infiltration problem.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

kgphoto said:


> Sounds like you created a water infiltration problem.


Huh? It usually doesn't rain inside houses... What are:blink: ya talking about?


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Good thinking Patrick!


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

My Bad! I missed the word "in". I am removing stucco from the exterior of a bathroom wall right now, so I just projected. Apologies.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Anytime I have to cut our plaster bead I use my plaster axe, just chop down and shears. I got a good size plaster and stucco job going now,


----------



## rock man (Apr 20, 2009)

Patrick said:


> I need to remove the bottom two feet of metal plaster lath in a garage neatly, What should i use to cut through it? Is there a blade I can get for my skill saw?


 
diamond blade works great as long as u can adjust depth properly,screed or straight egde to remain straight or chalk line if not steady.hope it helps


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

fein multimaster with carbide blade - cuts clean with little dust


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Blackcloud (Apr 19, 2009)

diamond wheel on a angle grinder works great. also one of thoes carbon sawzall blades works pretty well too


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Blackcloud said:


> diamond wheel on a angle grinder works great. also one of thoes carbon sawzall blades works pretty well too


Sawzall on metal lathe plaster might work OK, but I don't recommend it for wood lathe plaster. You'll wind up breaking all the keys in the plaster and have a failed wall before too long.

Tuck point grinder with a vacuum works really well and is quick. We only cut the plaster with the grinder and break the wood out or cut with circular saw or a sharp chisel. Diamond wheels and wood = smoke and lots of it.


----------

